# .maildir

## Markie

Hi there,

I am using postfix, and i want to change the (default) .maildir into another directory. I have changed the default maildir. in main.cf but that didn't help.

What am i doing wrong ??

----------

## Markie

Nobody??

----------

## grakker

Sorry if this sounds a little obvious, but did you do a /etc/init.d/postfix restart after editing main.cf?

Also, just wondering why you changed it.  You could always symlink to a different name if you wanted to, I guess.

----------

